# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  tk klatki piersiowej

## edekqqq

witam
chciałbym się dowiedzieć co oznacza opis z badania tk klatki piersiowej:
"naczynia płucne widoczne do obwodu klatki piersiowej nieposzerzone".
chodzi mi co wchodzi w te naczynia: czy także tętnice płucne i pień czy coś wogóle innego?
dziękuje za pomoc

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam. W podanym opisie tomografii komputerowej termin naczynia płucne nie odnosi się do dużych naczyń (pnia płucnego czy tętnic płucnych), jedynie do mniejszych naczyń. Podany fragment nie świadczy o żadnych nieprawidłowościach. Pozdrawiam

----------

